# MRC Sound Master 210



## bmwr71 (Jan 30, 2010)

I asked this question in the beginner section as I was lazy and also asked another question and as I just joined this group, wasn't sure where to ask the other question. The beginner forum seemed like a good "catch-all". Got a good lead for my one question, but no ifo for this question.


A few eeks ago, was at a Great Train Expo and saw MRC Sound Master 210 units for sale for $50. I went on a Saturday and that night got on the computer and searched trying to find info to see if these were worth buying for my use. Couldn't find much info except where people were selling them and they told of the usual limited features. I also asked about them on the layout sound yahoo group and got no answers except that Jim Wells thought they might not be good but he had no personal experience with them. I have seen them on the Net priced as high as $400 and on ebay as low as $40. But not sure if they are worth even that much. Anybody out there know of these?

Doug


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Sorry Doug, Probably a safe beat not to many people use them in Large Scale. Does it say on the unit what the Max output is for volts and amps?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

List price $214, discounted all over the place, discontinued, no longer made. 

Short advice, if you get it for $20 then what the heck... otherwise why bother? 

Regards, Greg


----------

